
Show HN - third party risk wrt security or gdpr - smu
The goal of this project is to bundle a lot of information around third-party risk for GDPR and security related use.<p>I do a lot of GDPR and information security consulting for B2B SAAS companies. 
These companies become interested in GDPR&#x2F;security at the moment they are having some success with selling to enterprises, as these enterprises have a procurement process in place with (often very thorough) questionnaires on security and privacy related concerns.<p>I end up having to chase down information spread around the web in order to fill out these questionnaires. So that&#x27;s the reason behind this: a reference guide for gdpr &amp; security related information.<p>* Actual website: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;third-party-risk.herokuapp.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;third-party-risk.herokuapp.com&#x2F;</a> (it&#x27;s still rather empty right now, I&#x27;ll add more data in the coming weeks)<p>* Github: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ddccffvv&#x2F;third-party-risk" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ddccffvv&#x2F;third-party-risk</a><p>Comments&#x2F;remarks&#x2F;suggestions very welcome! As well as help with the code, design, chasing down data...<p>Let me know if you want me to add your company (either here or the email on the site).
======
mtmail
There's a similar list on [https://gdpr4saas.eu/providers-
list](https://gdpr4saas.eu/providers-list)

~~~
smu
Fantastic! Part of posting this was trying to find out if similar resources
exist :)

Although I’d also like the list of subprocessors, that’s often needed and
can’t find it on that site (at first glance)

